
With Baby Nut, Planters Solves the Problem of Their Deceased Mascot Mr. Peanut - finphil
https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/03/business/planters-mr-peanut-baby-nut-super-bowl-2020-commercial-trnd/index.html
======
bediger4000
Straight PR hit. Planters "killed" Mr Peanut, the (fake) problem was probably
pre-planned, as was the solution. This article is essentially an ad for
Planters. I guess that Planters even helped CNN write the copy.

"Mr. Peanut had died saving actors Wesley Snipes and Matt Walsh from the
aftermath of a crash in the company's ionic Nutmobile." Oh, FFS. "Iconic"
nutmobile? There's only 1 iconic food-resembling car, and that's Oscar Meyer's
weinermobile. 100% certain this is Planters ad copy.

